# Brakes conversions



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

I am new to the Altima I'm actually new to Nissans. I have posted a few times on this board with small problems I am having with mine. Anyways, I am curious about changing my rear brakes from drum to disc, any suggestions on who makes a good kit for the 93 Altima GXE or If i can swap parts off of older 240's ect? I know I may sound like an idiot, but thats the price to pay when you are learning not only a new car but a whole different type. I went from a 79 AMC Jeep Cherokee to a 93 Altima so there is a rather large differance there.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The front brakes are actually a healthy size for the car so just upgrading the pads and maybe a set of stainless lines will make a nice difference. The rear can be converted but I believe requires the spindle/hub assy. for the disc brake system as well as the caliper, brake hose, pads, proportioning valve, etc. The rear rotors are the same as the Sentra Spec-V, most years of the G20, and 93-01 Altimas.

Troy


----------

